# Nugget fans, would you do this trade?



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

Eddie Jones and Brian Grant

For 

Juwan and Whitney


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

in a heartbeat


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I say yes.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Howard is up this season, and he comes off the books for alot of money, if they think they can lure a FA, no, don't make the trade, if they think they can't get a FA, then they should cause Jones and Grant are good players w/ long contracts.

-Petey


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't think the Nuggets should do that, I would prefer a rebuild through draft and wirh free agents like Olowokandi. As a Nuggets fan I would not like to see veterans with long contracs.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I would do that if I were the Nuggz, not the Heat though.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> I would do that if I were the Nuggz, not the Heat though.


That would make more sense for the heat to do that trade, explain why it wouldnt


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Doggpound</b>!
> Eddie Jones and Brian Grant
> 
> For
> ...


lol - garbage!!!!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

please explain those who think denver should do it. 

it sucks for us. we can get better guys in FA than grant and jones, who are overpaid and not helping miami win at all. miami just wnats our valuble cap space.

im not saying they should - thats up to them. i wont comment on their situation but for denver is 100% no. kiki will not waste cap space nor obtain players like issel did who are overpaid and not going to help us win. period.

i cant believe people are so obsessed with box scores, highlites and stats that they think this deal is even remotely good for denver. its a joke. 

at best it puts us back where we were 1-2 years ago...AT BEST. thats not even a .500 team with jones/grant.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> it sucks for us. we can get better guys in FA than grant and jones, who are overpaid and not helping miami win at all. miami just wnats our valuble cap space.


What if no one takes Denver money? In that case you will lose your cap space when you resign your own younger guys.

-Petey


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> What if no one takes Denver money? In that case you will lose your cap space when you resign your own younger guys.
> ...


very unlikely. besides, why would we even have done the dallas trade then? think about it...

besides, we can always use the cap room to sign someone later on OR use it to trade for a max guy.

defintely dont want to waste it on jones/grant.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well look, when does Posey's contract expire, or can he get a big extension? Basically if no one signs with Denver, which is possible, look at the Bulls and Mercer... Then Posey's contract will eat into the cap, basically taking up your advantage. It's possible.

I don't mean to be rude, but I have never heard a player saying they want to play in Denver.

[Edit] Sorry, Kandi said it, but if he had a choice to play with the Spurs or the Nuggets, honestly which do you think he would select?

-Petey


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Well look, when does Posey's contract expire, or can he get a big extension? Basically if no one signs with Denver, which is possible, look at the Bulls and Mercer... Then Posey's contract will eat into the cap, basically taking up your advantage. It's possible.
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but I have never heard a player saying they want to play in Denver.
> ...


no one signing in denver is more based on the belief system that 'denver sucks...denver isnt cool...no one likes denver' - completely false. taking into account the lux tax, salary cap, available space and available players, the chances of us signing no one is very unlikely.

as for posey, he will be a FA...we can renounce him and get the max space or resign him which would take up some space. 

if you havent heard of mcdyess, then i understand you not hearing of someone wanting to play in denver. also michael olowakandi, corey maggette, ricky davis, derek anderson...the list goes on and on. its not my fault you are not up to date on your nba knowledge.

i think kandi would select denver over the spurs. he is tight with the nuggets and kiki. and even if he doesnt pick us, it leaves us as the top FA destination left with many FA left to chose (considering ALL factors)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I know McDyess wanted to go "Home" but just as fast look how fast he is gone. That doesn't reflect well if he asked to be traded, or that the organization traded a guy who wanted to come home over other teams, and then was jetted.

-Petey


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I know McDyess wanted to go "Home" but just as fast look how fast he is gone. That doesn't reflect well if he asked to be traded, or that the organization traded a guy who wanted to come home over other teams, and then was jetted.
> 
> -Petey


he wasnt going to resign so he made us trade him. if he wanted to stay we would have been more than willing to resign him. thats his prob - not ours. 

besides, that was years ago. it wasnt that fast. lets keep our facts straight here.


----------

